# Bordeaux 1.8.2 for FreeBSD Released



## twickline (Aug 7, 2009)

The Bordeaux Technology Group released Bordeaux 1.8 for FreeBSD today. Bordeaux 1.8.2 adds support for Apple's QuickTime 6.5.2 Player, IrfanView 4.25 the extremely popular image viewer and editor. This release also bundles in Cabextract, Wget and Unzip to remove external dependencies. Our winetricks script has been synced to the latest official release, Steam should now install and run once again, There have also been many small bug fixes and tweaks.

Bordeaux 1.8.2 has been tested against Wine 1.1.26

Full details of this release

Cheers,

Tom Wickline


----------

